# green colostrum?



## sselora (Jul 15, 2007)

I've got 10 days to my due date and I've been leaking colostrum and it is green. No joke. Is this normal?


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, I know breast milk can look blueish and colostrum is supposed to be yellow. Yellow and blue make green. I bet it fine. I'm guessing it's not neon green or glowing or anything.


----------



## sselora (Jul 15, 2007)

That makes total sense. I went to the midwife today who told me that she's heard of it before and she's not concerned, so I'm not gonna worry. Thanks, I like having that explanation too.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Are you taking any vitamins? The Rainbow Light Prenatals turned my milk greenish (I think it might be the spirulina).


----------



## Love my 2 (Feb 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ledzepplon* 
Are you taking any vitamins? The Rainbow Light Prenatals turned my milk greenish (I think it might be the spirulina).









:


----------



## sselora (Jul 15, 2007)

That's exactly what I am taking! Rainbow Light prenatal vitamins. Yeah, I feel so much better.
Thanks.


----------

